# new layout



## citynuts (Sep 24, 2011)

I had to completely start over on my layout. I had realized that I would not be able to move it anywhere because it was not modular. So i have started over with it and I made sure that I made a modular layout. I don't any track plan as of yet, but I do have the harbor area almost done. Most of the buildings are scratch made except for a few kits


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking forward to the new layout pictures. Modular is a great idea, if moving is in the near future.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I've had the same considerations when I designed my layout.I don't own the place I live in so I'll likely move some day.I also had to design a free-standing layout with the only link to the walls being the 110AC plugs.

I have on a few occasions read posts about modelers who did own their house but had to sell for different reasons.Their layouts were so large and not at all designed with moving in mind that they litterally had to tear them apart...a heartbreaking situation indeed,not even considering the investment involved.

I also volontarily kept the layout moderately sized...even if modular and moveable...it may very well be impossible for me to find a room large enough for it in a new home.


----------



## citynuts (Sep 24, 2011)

OK, after reloading my browser now maybe I can post some pictures, hope you like http://profile.imageshack.us/user/citynuts/


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

looking good


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Interesting water effects.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Cool.

If that's what one part looks like, I can not wait to see the rest.

Keep up the good work.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice layout... What technique did you use to get those waves? Really looks nice


----------



## citynuts (Sep 24, 2011)

I used a clear silicone caulking and just went back and forth the entire length of the water line by line before I put anything down. The effect behind the big boat in the water I waited until the caulking was almost dry then I put almost a second layer on top of the first and rippled it in with the first. Making it appear as if it was moving through the water. The overall effect turned out quite nice like it was a windy day creating a lot of waves


----------



## citynuts (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is some update pics on my layout - the lumber mill is completely scratch built as well as the bridge
http://profile.imageshack.us/user/citynuts/


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

A true masterpiece, beautiful work in all areas!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The link is not doing anything on my end?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmm it is working now.

Nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Very nice. Love the woodwork and water effects!


----------



## citynuts (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the great comments


----------



## Alphaman (Dec 30, 2012)

Good looking water effects


----------



## freeskier (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow! great looking scenery!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Awesome scratchbuilding, wish I could make something looking that good!


----------

